
Show HN: Abridge – Cloud Visibility - chair6
https://abridge.io
======
chair6
I've been building and using [https://abridge.io/](https://abridge.io/) for a
while now, and it's getting to the point where it is hopefully useful to
others. It essentially aggregates information about AWS deployments across
multiple accounts and regions into a single visualization / inventory / search
interface.

Security is of course a concern - I address that in more detail at
[https://abridge.io/security/](https://abridge.io/security/) but the two main
parts - 1) collect data from AWS accounts via read-only cross-role access
(AWS-managed SecurityAudit policy) and 2) throw all that data away every 48
hours (S3 object expiration).

It still has rough edges, but I'd greatly appreciate a) any feedback on
site/content and b) signups from folks who might be interested in testing it
out...

------
opsdisk
It's refreshing to see the page focused on security and your
approach/philosophy:
[https://abridge.io/security/](https://abridge.io/security/)

Did you proactively add that or have customers requested it?

~~~
chair6
Thanks! It's nice to get that feedback.

It's proactive, but I've been working in various security-oriented IT roles
for ~15 years now, and I'm trying to take my own advice [1], so I'd hope I can
do it justice. :)

[1] [https://chair6.net/startups-and-security-
questionnaires.html](https://chair6.net/startups-and-security-
questionnaires.html)

~~~
opsdisk
Good stuff, thanks for the link!

